# Home made chisel plane



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

A while back I picked up this bull nose plane. It looked cute, cost a couple of $'s. Then realized I have no use for it, but, I needed a chisel plane.

A few minutes work, and there it is. So useful for cleaning glue out of corners.

...I don't want to go on the cart. I feel happy!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice!... You made a plane 

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Wellll, no, I improved on one.

...I don't want to go on the cart. I feel happy!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> ...I don't want to go on the cart. I feel happy!


???

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Bad movie quote, tried to make it a signature. Didn't work as planned


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Lol, what movie?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

You're probably too young to remember Monty Python's Holy Grail.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p53kJX64ieQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> You're probably too young to remember Monty Python's Holy Grail.


No... lol just couldn't place it. Never was a fan though...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have one of those and like you; have more need for a chisle plane. Thanks for the idea.


----------

